# sed negieren



## schellness (8. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

folgendes Problem.

Ich habe eine Zeile die so aussieht...

*From test@test.de Mon DEC 4 16:08:50 MET 2003*

Nun habe ich einen *sed*  Befehl, welcher mir das *test* zwischen dem *@* und *.de* rauszieht. Ich möchte aber, dass er alles löscht außer das angesprochene test.
Ich bekomme diese Mail von 3 verschiedenen Firmen und benötige das angesprochene als Eintrag einer Datenbank.

Wie kann ich den sed Befehl negieren?

schellness


----------



## Patrick Kamin (8. Januar 2004)

*-*


```
bla="From test@test.de Mon DEC 4 16:08:50 MET 2003"

echo $bla | sed -e "s/^.*@\(.*\)\..*$/\1/"
```


----------

